# 721 guide is gone!



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I have no idea what happened, but my 721 guide is totally gone - all I get is "no information available" for all times and channels. I did a "pull out the card" reboot but this did not make any difference. I also did a switch check which didn't help, although I didn't think this would do anything.

So my question is: How can I force a new guide to download?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Unplug your receiver for about 10 to 15 minutes then plug it back in again. Thats a wierd problem though my 721 has full guide data today.

Are you having any problems getting channels off the 110 satellite?


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Unplug your receiver for about 10 to 15 minutes then plug it back in again. Are you having any problems getting channels off the 110 satellite?*


 That didn't work - both 110 and 119 are 95+ on my meter, which is no surprise since I'm in south Florida!  I'll call Dish technical support and see what they can do.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> I'll call Dish technical support and see what they can do.


 I called and was put through a bunch of steps, none of which fixed anything. Then I was asked to do a NVM reset. This caused 2 days of the guide to reappear - the tech told me to put the 721 into standby for about 30 minutes and the rest of the 9 days should be downloaded. I did this, and not only did I not get the missing 7 days, but I discovered that 6 of my 28 movie channels are also missing!  I'm not going to do anything else today in hopes that the 3 AM download will correct the remaining problems. If things are still fubar tomorrow, Dish support will get another call.

BTW - I've had the 721 about 5 months now and this is the first time I've had what I'd call *serious* problems.

- Bill


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Have you run another Check Switch after doing the NVRAM reset?

This needs to be done after you reset the NVRAM.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Have you run another Check Switch after doing the NVRAM reset?*


The technician hadn't mentioned this so it wasn't done. So I just checked the check switch screen, where I could see that the dish was not "seeing" the 110 satellite. I ran check switch, then found that my missing channels had returned and I again had a 9-day guide!

Thank you *very much* for the help Scott! BTW - it's interesting when you think about it . . . I got better support here then from the Dish experts on their tollfree number. That's doubly amazing when you think that the fellow I dealt with told me that he was trained for 721 support!

- Bill


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

In the 2 months I have owned my 721 I have had this exact same problem twice. The first time after several calls to an advance tech. the guide came back after 2 days.
The second time, about a week ago, the guide came back in 6 hours. Again no matter what the advance tech tried it was to no avail. 
I still don't know the cause.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah the missing movie channels and the 2 day guide was the clue here. The 9 day guide comes only from the 110 satellite, and it sounded like your 110 was missing, hence a check switch.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Sure wish they had the 9 day guide on 119 in addition to 110.


----------



## JimW396 (Oct 20, 2002)

Yes, having the 9 day guide on 119 would be great. Especially for those of us who can only see 119. Maybe someday.

Jim


----------



## johnsmith22 (Jul 12, 2002)

My 501 does not get any guide info because the info is on one of the high transponders at 110 which are not receivable down here where we only get transponders 1-21.

Unfortunately it does not default to the two day guide if the extended guide signal is missing except if you remove the 110 signal all together and do a check switch then the 501 thinks you are on Dish 300 and downloads the short guide.


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

I am getting "No Information Available" in the guide on all channels after the current program and the next program.

Is there any chance of losing any of my recorded shows during a NVM Reset? I have never done one of these and am concerned about making things worse.

Thanks!!

BTW Tech support was friendly but not very helpful. They only checked my signal strengths and told me to turn off the unit for 15 minutes. This didn't help at all.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by waxdonuts _
> *I am getting "No Information Available" in the guide on all channels after the current program and the next program.
> 
> Is there any chance of losing any of my recorded shows during a NVM Reset?*


All of your recorded shows will still be there, as well as any programs that are still scheduled to record.


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

Thanks Bill.


----------

